# Sheba



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

This is sheba. We only got her 2days ago. She is 17 months old. The guy we got her from rescued her from someone who wasnt treating her right, but his house wasnt big enough to keep her. 
She is sooo lovely. Follows me everywhere! She is soooo energetic! Never wants to stop.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Beautiful dog....lucky you


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lucky you - Lucky Sheba

She looks lovely.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sheba looks gorgeous!


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

she is stunning, just beautiful.


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks! She is sooo mental. Just never ever ever stops.Her fur is very very badly matted behind her ears so we need to take her somewhere and get her groomed. 
She loves being brushed though, managed to get loads and loads of brush fulls of fur out of her in past 2 days!! 
She is crap on the lead though, but she comes back as soon as she is called when she is off it which is good.


----------



## jenty34 (Dec 6, 2008)

she is lovely


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous, and if her being on the go gets too much for you let me know, she can come and live with me... I have an almost 8 month old who doesn't like to switch off eitherl, so I know what it is like!!!

One tip I can give you is to work her brain. An hours training can ware them out more than an hours walking. Ours is obsessed by balls, so we hide her fav one and then send her to find it, you should hear her using her nose!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she is a beauti, congrate's


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

sheba is a lovely looking girl


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Aw, she's such a stunner!! Congratulations on the new addition. X


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks guys. If anyone is interested there are loads of pics here  BananAlbum
She is big into empty plastic bottles, previous owner told us that, and we gave her one. Dunno if it does her any harm, but she lovessss it!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Another lovely doggy


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sheba is Beautiful well done for giving her a lovely home!


----------

